# Medusa's new lair



## melluvssnakes (Dec 10, 2010)

So we've just about finished Medusa's new tank. She's our 3yr old BHP. The enclosure is 1800Lx700Wx900H. Because she has got a grecian name, I'm thinking of doing a grecian theme for her enclosure.

So far, my idea is to have her basking platform as a short colum like you could imagine an ornamental vase sitting upon. The background will be 3 arches, the first sitting behind the basking colum and the other two stretched over the rest of the background. I plan on making these out of the styrofoam and cement method so that they are 3D. Within the other two arches, I'm trying to find some pictures of Greek statues that I can blow up, laminate and stick to the back wall. So you've got the 3D arches, then the 2D statues within them.

I'm having a little trouble finding the right pictures to use and I'm not sure how I'll blow them up to the appropriate size. 

Any ideas?

Cheers,
Melissa.


----------



## Dallas (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea! Have you tried searching stock photography websites? They have pretty much anything you can think of. You can purchase files in different sizes and they are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 11, 2010)

yeh I don't really want a photo of the statue. It's a little hard to explain, but I want a drawing of the statue, rather then an actual picture. Like you know when you do a colour-in picture and it's just a fairly simple outline, well I kind of want the same thing, but in a bit more detail. Found a statue that I like. I'll try and post it soon. Just don't know how to get the effect that I'm looking for.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## J-A-X (Dec 11, 2010)

do a google search but select the clipart / line drawing option to narrow the search down.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 11, 2010)

Jax you're a genius. Love that one that you've got there too btw


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't even know you could do that on google. Huh.


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 11, 2010)

can do anything on google.


----------



## maanz641 (Dec 11, 2010)

google is the answer to all of lifes problems


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of a programme that could change that photo of aphrodite statue to a line drawing?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 11, 2010)

OR, the other idea that I had was to put this picture up, rather then having a half-naked lady in my snake's enclosure...



Would really like a body to go with it though. Don't suppose anyone is talented enough to do something like that?


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 11, 2010)

How about a compromise ? LOL, a half body...


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 11, 2010)

I love that one Jax. Where did you find that one? I haven't been able to find any of the ones that you've put up lol


----------



## Virides (Dec 12, 2010)

Also, I recommend that if you choose to eventually have this printed go to a Sign Shop which has a "UV Printer". Most sign shops have Solvent Printers, but these are harsh chemicals which, if not correctly dried and laminated, will bleed off fumes, even through the laminate, but this is onto sticky vinyl which is restricted by what it can adhere to.

The UV Printer uses plastic ink which sets instantly under UV light (on the printer this is a CAT1 Light - the strongest commercially available). This all means you have a non-fuming, rather non-toxic solution. Even better if you can have it clear coated or have clear plastic/glass over it to protect the ink. The ink sits on the surface only (it does not absorb into surfaces). 

The biggest advantage is, these printers can print on almost anything - concrete, stones, pottery, glass, wood, carpet, various plastics, metals, etc. Most UV Printers can do materials upto 30mm thick aswell.

This way you could have your medusa appear to be etched into the stone backing of your enclosure.

If you want to eventually go down this path, and you can't find someone up near you that can do this, I work for a nationwide signage shop who has these capabilities - send us a PM and I can organise it.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 12, 2010)

Virides, I was just going to probably blow it up, transfer it onto stiff cardboard and then paint it using water based paints. Origionally we were just going to blow it up, laminate it and blu-tack it to the back wall,. Using the UV printer that you were talking about, I guess we could actually get it printed onto a poster or something, which would look pretty cool properly in colour. But I guess I would still have to laminate it??


----------



## Sawowie (Dec 12, 2010)

i took that photo of the statue and did this in photoshop
the picture wasnt the best qualit tho :\


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey thanks Sawowie! I had no idea how to do it myself. Don't even think I've got photo shop on my computer lol.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok so we've done some fiddling around and I'm pretty sure we're going to use the picture that Jax put up of the medusa wearing a dress-thingy...
Only we've decided that we'd like to have it in colour. Red eyes for all the snakes, and her. Pale blue shirt with gold snakey looking design on the bottom. The hem will be two strips of cream with the same gold colour in between. For the actual snakes, we're tentatively turning them into BHP's cause that's what Medusa (the snake) is. I printed the actual picture out and spent about half an hour at work doing a colur in sheet lol. Will try and scan it so that you can see what we're thinking. 
I'm assuming, but can anyone tell me for sure if a company like Big Colour Works (or even the one you work for Viridis  ) could actually put colour to the picture before blowing it up and printing it out?


----------



## Virides (Dec 12, 2010)

There are several ways to go about it. The way you describe is one of these ways of course, and is perfectly ok. Just keep in mind, if you use a UV light, which is basically a "Sun" in the enclosure, this will made the ink fade as if it was outside like any other print would.

The UV Option is likely to last several years. We can laminate it, this is no problem. But the UV to paper is not really necessary, it is more about printing to hard substrates, like wood, concrete, metal, etc.

I merely mentioned this technology since most people don't know it exists.

You can still do what you were going to do, but now you know there is a comprehensive option.


----------



## Virides (Dec 12, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> I'm assuming, but can anyone tell me for sure if a company like Big Colour Works (or even the one you work for Viridis  ) could actually put colour to the picture before blowing it up and printing it out?


 
I have printed images that were from mobile phones (from years ago) to 10m x 4m banners... true it was horrible to look at, but effectively anything can be blown up - it is more about how good you want it to look?

I personally either attempt to blow it up with the best combination of resolution and image size, but for the medusa, I would even re-trace it and that way I could make it the size of the moon and it would still have smooth edges


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 12, 2010)

Virides, do you mean me re-trace it, or you/the company you work for? It won't need to be real big. Probably only about 750mm high, but the issue I'm having is how do we colour it in? Will scan in the pic that I coloured in at work today very soon


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 12, 2010)

This is basiscally what we want, just need to figure out how to put colour to it properly


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 13, 2010)

Feeling REALLY good about this one guys


----------



## Virides (Dec 13, 2010)

Working on this right now 

Dress is done, onto the body now.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 13, 2010)

Woah, i should have checked back earlier LOL, I'm glad you like the pic Mel, so what are you doing Virides ? colouring it in so that it can be put onto a poster ? 

I cant wait to see the final outcome on this one..


----------



## Virides (Dec 13, 2010)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Woah, i should have checked back earlier LOL, I'm glad you like the pic Mel, so what are you doing Virides ? colouring it in so that it can be put onto a poster ?
> 
> I cant wait to see the final outcome on this one..



Yep, tracing it to be much cleaner and ofcourse, scaleable.


----------



## Virides (Dec 13, 2010)

Work In Progress Shot

Haven't done this kind of thing in a while


----------



## Virides (Dec 14, 2010)

Finished this late lastnight 

Almost 7hrs in one hit *yawn*


----------



## Sibbo (Dec 14, 2010)

Virides

That is sensational, true talent


----------



## Virides (Dec 14, 2010)

Oops, this is the actual finished product, a couple of layers were missing.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

that is a 'job well done.'
its amazing how time flies when your doing something like this, and the outcome has done you justice, Now we just need to see it in the tank


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

Having some issues with the tank now. Apparently there is going to be a big fat support stick at eye height, right accross the front of my Grecian arches. Not impressed, but I dont think there is much we can do about it at this stage. Enclosure is 90% built. Too far along to change design of enclosure, so having to rethink design for background... Bit disappointed, had this awesome picture in my mind, not quite sure how to alter things now to incorporate the support beam. Will still be definitely using virides medusa design. BIG thankyou to both Jax and Virides for all their help


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

why the need for the support beam inside the cage, you can still have a support outside, where its not going to interfere with the internal design.


----------



## Virides (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you able to provide a photo of the work in progress of this enclosure? There are other ways to achieve structural integrity.


----------



## TigerCoastal (Dec 14, 2010)

Virides said:


> Are you able to provide a photo of the work in progress of this enclosure? There are other ways to achieve structural integrity.


 
And/Or design sketch's, if we know what the initial design is we may be able to help without having to change anything you have already done


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

"We" will not allow you to have an internal support beam . . *Stamps feet in a temper tantrum*


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

haha thanks guys. basic run down on the enclosure. 1800Lx900Hx700W 6mm glass front with a lift up lid. Mik (the boyfriend/builder  ) reckons that the sides won't stay straight if the support beam isn't in place. Admittedly, they are sagging inwards slightly, but I reckon that's just cause the glass isn't in yet.
Ideas?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

This is the enclosure, plus all the styrofoam that I bought today. $50 for all that. In the first photo, I'm actually holding the stick up, so I couldn't take a photo of the entire enclosure, but you get the idea. Mik had the idea that we could just drape vines or something over it, to blend it in with the colums of the arches, cause I'm going to try and wrap vines and leaves around them.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

If you put a sensible thickness of timber across the top of the window it will stop the sides bowing inward, as well as providing a bit of cushioning for the glass if the top is accidently dropped shut. all else fails a couple of corner braces will help to keep it all square. whatever you do dont fit the glass super tight, allow a little bit of movement in the rebate, put some window foam in, then sit the glass in and then put your beading in. if you fit it supertight you risk cracking it if you move it (unlikely with 6mm but unless its laminated/toughened then there is still that chance.) and it won't be cheap to replace, not to mention the inconvenience of having to find another mansion for you python while you fix it.

how are you securing the lift up lid ?

ps haunt electrical retailers for your foam, damn sight cheaper than buying it.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

Mik is the one in charge of doing all the building, but i'll pass that info on to him. He's done part of his cabinet makers trade, and is now a TA for a builder, so he should know what he's doing. All our other enclosures have swing open doors from the front, so it hasn't been an issue in the past. 
The lid is being secured by two latches on either side that attach to the main body.
Not sure how tight the glass is. 
Tried to go to harvey norman and joyce mayne for cast off styrofoam, but they wouldn't give me any. Said it was all kept in case it was needed for extra packing


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

Maybe try the local fruit and veg shop, you'll be amazed where you can find styrofoam. and i'm not trying to downgrade Miks skills, but i have yet to see a piece of furniture of the size you are mentioning that has a support beam in the middle of the structure, they are always on the 'walls' or corners.

Maybe the carcass isn't thick enough to self support ? a simple box frame around the top will stabilize it, as well as giving the lid something solid to sit on.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeh I'll try and get something like that going. I really don't want to change my design for background. Spent a lot of time (and money) trying to get it the way I want. Going to start putting the styrofoam in place tonight. Will post Pics along the way


----------



## TigerCoastal (Dec 14, 2010)

i'm goin to suggest similar to jax, with the box frame idea, but make it even simpler. I'm guessing its the front top corners that are bowing in? why not run a piece of 20x40mm pine across the front right at the top? Would brace the corners out, give the lid something solid along the front to sit on, you would loose/have minimal visual impact and add to the rigidity which will stop movement (=broken glass)


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeh I'll be trying something. Really to want to ruin my design that I've spent so much time (and now money LOL virides) doing up. Starting to put all the styrofoam on tonight. Will post pics as it progresses


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

depending on where you are putting the foam, make sure it won't be affected once the sides are braced square.... i'd hate to see the foam break apart when the carcass is braced,



TigerCoastal said:


> i'm goin to suggest similar to jax, with the box frame idea, but make it even simpler. I'm guessing its the front top corners that are bowing in? why not run a piece of 20x40mm pine across the front right at the top? Would brace the corners out, give the lid something solid along the front to sit on, you would loose/have minimal visual impact and add to the rigidity which will stop movement (=broken glass)


 
I've already suggested that Tiger LOL, at least weare all thinking along the same lines....



Jaxrtfm said:


> If you put a sensible thickness of timber across the top of the window it will stop the sides bowing inward, as well as providing a bit of cushioning for the glass if the top is accidently dropped shut. . . . .


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

Step one


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

One can of expanda-foam did not go as far as I thought it would


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 14, 2010)

Bit stuck on what to do now while I'm waiting for the foam to dry. Going to try and start the design for the column. But I think you get most of the detail when you're doing the cementing?


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

expanda foam is a pain to 'work' but i can see the end result in my head ~


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2010)

With Ivy even,


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

About as far as I can go tonight. Got to wait for everything to set. Tomorrow will buy some more expanda-foam and finish off the arches. Then will hopefully start mixing up the cement! Let me know what you think so far guys


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking good so far, don't forget to add a bonding agent to the cement, otherwise it will eventually flake off. I've found the tile grout easier to work with it's a finer texture, I will try some acrylic render with my current project ( it has been delayed due to recent knee surgery)


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeh I can see how knee surgery would put a dampner on things. Was going to add PVA to the cement, same as I did for the hatchlings hides (which I still haven't pondtite'd lol nearly a month later). 
BTW - When the expanda-foam can says don't get it on your skin, it's a good idea to listen to that advice. It's blooming hard to get off!


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL getting your hands dirty is half the fun..... Acetone will get it off your skin (hardware shop, turps and metho aisle) 
sorry about the bonding agent hint, i thought you were new to doing this, pondtite is great stuff, i've even coated a branch so that it doesn't absorb all the deposits that a 6ft python can create....


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

I tried nail polish remover, cause I figured that was nearly the same thing. Turns out it's not lol. Didn't work at all. That's cool Jax. Will never complain about help from someone who knows better then I do.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Dec 15, 2010)

very cool pics guys!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 15, 2010)

hehe I rember using that foam crap except it exsploded all over me and the roof, floor etc all in my hair and yes is a absolute pain to get off lol.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> I tried nail polish remover, cause I figured that was nearly the same thing. Turns out it's not lol. Didn't work at all. . . .


 
LOL you probably tried the non acetone polish remover.... it seems to be more common in the makeup bag these days, especially with acrylic nails being so popular.
I tried the expanda foam, never again, i found it a pain to work with, it had a mind of its own as to where it wanted to go, it took longer to cut it back to where i wanted it than if i had glued little bits of foam on....

PythonsRule - you should have got a pic, cos my mental pic is hilarious


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha, mine wasn't quite that bad, thank goodness. But getting it under long fingernails is really annoying...Heading back out to the shed now to see how dry it is. Might start doing some concreting soon.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Jax just looking at some of your old threads. Have you figured out a way to reduce the shiny effect from the pondtite?


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2010)

make sure you wear rubber/latex gloves when you do the concreting, concrete under fingernails is gross regardless how long your nails are (or aren't, in my case)

Losing the shine ? no not yet, sand seems to be the method of choice but i think that will just make it easier for deposits to stick to it, i am going to try dabbing it with something rough before it dries to see if it helps, my thoughts are leaning toward using a green scourer, or even giving it a very light sand with fine sandpaper on the final coat, (i normally give it 4-5 coats to make sure its water repellant)


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeh gloves are definitely the way to go for that stuff


----------



## Virides (Dec 15, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> Hey Jax just looking at some of your old threads. Have you figured out a way to reduce the shiny effect from the pondtite?




Found this on a Material Safety Data Sheet - http://www.rockaroundtheblock.com.au/pdf/bondall/PONDTITEWP00004ASAT141102.pdf

Says the gloss level is a Matt Finish on the last page near the bottom.

There are ofcourse difference levels of "gloss/matt" so maybe this is irrelevant.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is one i prepared earlier LOL
the Rock hide and the branch are both coated with Pondtite, and as you can see, there is a bit of difference between the timber and grout surfaces,

FYI Mel, This little (6.5ft and still going) lady is also named medusa ! !


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeh I just really hope that it won't turn out too shiny cause it won't look as good.
Ok I'm going to admit it, I've been a bad snake owner today. Chose to go swimming for most of the day rather then spend all day in the shed working on medusa's palace. In my defence, it got up to over 35 celcius here today. Will head down to the shed later tonight


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2010)

maybe do a scrap piece of foam at the same time as you do the rest of the arches, then you can trial sand / sandpaper / anything else that comes to mind, without damaging the arches,

I dont blame you for not heading to the shed in 35c (unless you have an aircon in there)


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

No aircon in shed 
Where does the sandpaper come into things? I was going to do the cement, paint, pondtite and then throw sand over it while the pondtite is still wet.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 15, 2010)

Things coming along pretty well. Had a *** am I going to do now moment, but all fixed. I'm sure I was a blonde in a past life or 3. Will post some more pics tomorrow


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> No aircon in shed
> Where does the sandpaper come into things? I was going to do the cement, paint, pondtite and then throw sand over it while the pondtite is still wet.



i was thinking that maybe a very light rub with some 180 grit sandpaper might take the shine off, I still think that sand on the final layer will provide a good sticking point for the python pee hence my suggestion of using a bit of scrap and as you cement the arches, do the same to the scrap piece and once you given it a couple of coats (they recommend 3-4 from memory) test different methods to rid the shine.


----------



## Virides (Dec 16, 2010)

Depends if you can find it, but 1000grit would remove the shine without necessarily providing grip for any pee. It almost feels like it has no grit to it, but it will remove the shine and still keep it very smooth.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 16, 2010)

We were going to put sand on it for a more natural look. Didn't think about pee sticking to it. Will try a piece with sand paper


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 17, 2010)

PP leaves a lovely white stain on rough surfaces, thats the only reason i mentioned it  try the finest grit you can get your hands on as Virides has suggested, if you cant find it in the normal sandpaper section try the automotive part, they use some superfine stuff for car bodies,

try in a place thats not so obvious


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks jax. Heading back out to the shed tonight to do some more work.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 17, 2010)

dont forget the pics


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 18, 2010)

I dislike expanda-foam


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 20, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> I dislike expanda-foam


 
Now I wonder what caused that statement ! ! ? ? ! ! you just need to learn when to let go of the nozzle :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tristan (Dec 20, 2010)

the finest sand paper you will get is wet and dry sand paper you can get it from Bunning’s and it usually has the highest grit count. 1200 i think

lol at ocean foam if that was expander foam how would you unstick the kid  LOTS of acetone ahah


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 23, 2010)

Come on Mel, wheres the progress pics


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a few layers of cement on, but we've gone away for xmas, will DEFINITELY post pics when we get home. Have a good xmas guys


----------



## melluvssnakes (Dec 30, 2010)

I put the shelf in before I put in the archways. I really wish I hadn't done that. It's making things really difficult now while I'm trying to cement the archways.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 30, 2010)

I did think of that when I saw the shelf, but it was too late for you to change it. It's a good learning curve though, next time you will look at the empty box and mentally do each step, and work through these sort of problems in your head. That's what I do now. Doing anything for the first time is trial and error and when you do your 100th one you'll make less mistakes, you'll never master this sort of thing if each 'setting' is different, cos they all present a different challenge, and that's where the fun is for me ( maybe I'm just nuts ) I love the whole problem solving challenge of it. I refuse to believe "it can't be done"


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 2, 2011)

Nah Jax I'm pretty sure you're nuts if you attempt to do this kind of thing. But I've got the boyfriend helping me do the cementing now, so hopefully it'll go a little faster and we can put up some photos tomorrow


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 2, 2011)

> I refuse to believe "it can't be done"



I like this!
Can't wait to see some photos


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeh it should be good. Can't wait to get it out of the shed so that we've got some room to start building our new enclosures


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 2, 2011)

Photos photos photos !!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Yeh it should be good. Can't wait to get it out of the shed so that we've got some room to start building our new enclosures


 
LOL, spoken like a true herp addict, and it's not the first time I've been called 'nuts'. I'm going to attempt to get back int the shed this week. I'm totally free of the walking stick now, so I'll try some rehab of my own


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 3, 2011)

*yay 
pics pics pics pics pics pics
*


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 4, 2011)

I am so sick of this freaking project. It's taken me ages to get the cementing right, a can of expandafoam literally exploded inside the tank today, and I just realised that there is a one inch gap between the top of the background and the lid of the tank. Never using piano hinges again cause they make the lid sit up at the back. 
Who's freaking idea was this again? Jax I'm partially blaming you for being so helpful and informative. Bad Jax!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 5, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> I am so sick of this freaking project. It's taken me ages to get the cementing right, a can of expandafoam literally exploded inside the tank today, and I just realised that there is a one inch gap between the top of the background and the lid of the tank. Never using piano hinges again cause they make the lid sit up at the back.
> Who's freaking idea was this again? Jax I'm partially blaming you for being so helpful and informative. Bad Jax!


 
 I did say the first one is trial and error,
you can have all the theory in the world but until you get in and try it you only have a bucket load of theory (hence my signature ), it sounds like you have learnt heaps from doing this one, so the next one should be easy peasy *evil laugh* 

Hints for future projects: 
work out where vents, hinges, light cages etc are going before you start, and mask these areas off, 
when doing these backgrounds, work from the 'back and come forward' - i dont mean literally, its a bit like painting - you start with the furthest thing from your eye, like hills, horizons etc and then slowly add detail closer to you (like shelves in this case  )
Stick a picture of what you are trying to achieve close by, even if its just a rough pencil sketch, otherwise you get into the ''I will just add a little bit extra "

Most importantly, dont get bogged down in the finer details when you start it. If you worry about the fiddly detailed stuff in the beginning you are destined for disaster, and get frustrated with it. The finer detail is done in the final coat of paint/render that you do. No one is going to be examining it with a magnifying glass, all you are doing is creating an illusion of something.

Put your logical brain into gear, and your creative ones will follow.

You've come this far, dont stop now.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh no, I'm not giving up. I started this thing and I'm damn well going to fix it. It's just taken a lot more tears, temper tantrums and a wasted 5 kg bag of cement then I thought it would


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 6, 2011)

Good for you ! ( you're not an Aries by any chances are you? You sound stubborn enough to be!)
How did you manage to waste 5 kg of cement?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 6, 2011)

Nope, pisces. The bag of cement was left next to the shed door, which wasn't shut properly. In case some of you haven't heard, Central Queensland has had a RIDICULOUS amount of rain, and my home town is about 30% underwater. Water plus cement mix equals one really pissed off snake owner...


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jan 6, 2011)

LMAO funny...sorry but it is.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 6, 2011)

I suddenly have mental pics of cement boots PMSL. And I bet your birthday is in march! I'm a Pisces/Aries cusp, and you sound equally as stubborn as me !

I hope the rain backs off for ALL Q'landers shortly, although we should be seeing the water head to SA in the next month or two - we need it. 
Stay safe Mel. Take a few deep breaths and keep going with the enclosure when you can or remember to take a snorkel into the shed with you


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeh my birthday is the 20th of march. Right on the verge lol. Had a nice sunny day today, so I've gotten the last of the cementing done (yay) now just got to paint it and slop on some pondtite


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 8, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> I did think of that when I saw the shelf, but it was too late for you to change it. It's a good learning curve though, next time you will look at the empty box and mentally do each step, and work through these sort of problems in your head. That's what I do now. Doing anything for the first time is trial and error and when you do your 100th one you'll make less mistakes, you'll never master this sort of thing if each 'setting' is different, cos they all present a different challenge, and that's where the fun is for me ( maybe I'm just nuts ) I love the whole problem solving challenge of it. I refuse to believe "it can't be done"



I like your motto

---------- Post added 08-Jan-11 at 10:12 PM ----------

where's the pics??? And people wonder why we charge what we do for enclosures and backgrounds. The Aztec ones are killers.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 8, 2011)

I completely sympathise with you JPN

---------- Post added 09-Jan-11 at 08:33 PM ----------

Had to do a few touch ups with the cement tonight, but slapped some paint on and it's starting to look pretty good. Anyone know where I can get really cheap fake leaves and vines from to decorate the colums?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 10, 2011)

make sure you get good quality ones as they look much better. There are a few really good places here but its a bit far for you. If you get stuck we can send you some...


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 10, 2011)

Try every shop you pass by, I found the ivy for my big enclosure (pics in my album) in our local $2 shop it was $12 and is 2 metres long and silk. Large craft/ homemaker shops like "spotlight" usually have a reasonable selection.
I do agree with JPN, there are some rubbish ones out there, but if you keep your eyes peeled you can find good ones at reasonable prices, I grab them when I see them cos they disappear quickly, and now have a nice little collection ready for future enclosures.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeh I had a quick look on ebay but couldn't see much. Has anyone heard of Animal Attraction? They seem to have some good products on line, Just not sure if they're reputable or not? The boy was very excited when he saw that they had some silk plants that looked like Weed leaves (emoticon that showes disgusted girlfriend rolling eyes...)

---------- Post added 10-Jan-11 at 12:24 PM ----------

***ing rain!!!!!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a great photo, but the paint job is done and I'm nearly ready to do the pondtite. Then find some fake vines, print out the picture of the Medusa and we're pretty much done!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 10, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, thank you all very much for your help. It's been greatly appreciated. This project has been ever so much fun and I'M NEVER DOING IT AGAIN!!!! Thank you for listening


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 11, 2011)

Place the pic and then seal over it ! if you only have an inkjet printer then test the sealer over it, it may smudge, so then you may need to reprint and laminate it first, or find someone with a laser printer.

I cant believe you're stopping at one, think about how much you have learnt, and how much easier the next one will be, especially if you wait for the rains to disappear. :evil:

Oh ! and there has to at least be a picture of the finished enclosure, complete with resident LOL.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Jax, I reckon we'll go to a professional printing place, see what they can do for us. I don't really want to laminate it if I can get away with it. That will just add to the shiny-ness. Pic of finished enclosure with Medusa in it will definitely be posted one day soon


----------



## Virides (Jan 11, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Hey Jax, I reckon we'll go to a professional printing place, see what they can do for us. I don't really want to laminate it if I can get away with it. That will just add to the shiny-ness. Pic of finished enclosure with Medusa in it will definitely be posted one day soon


 
Placing a sealer over paper (of any grade/finish) will warp the paper and possibly destroy the ink/toner used. You can get prints done on sticky vinyl which you can get in matt finish and laminated with matt aswell. Ask for them to print to a material called 3M 180C-V2. It is a cast vinyl which last a lot longer. They also have to use the matching lamination (cast). In outdoor use the vinyl is rated at 8yrs (not printed), printing drops this to about 5yrs depending on the inks used. Being vinyl means it is waterproof and UV resistent.

The size you proposed for the image, would cost no more than $80 or so (supply only). 

The only thing you have to know is, if the print smells pungent, don't lay it, you have to let it dry out and de-gas. Two things come from laying prints like this prematurely - they smell and can make u a bit high (especially for the snake in an enclosed space) and the print will shrink about 5mm overall (the print can lift off the surface). Generally the print should be left to stand for a few days without lamination then laminated. But since they will probably not do this, you should let it hang, open and with a fan blowing across it for about 3 days.

Signage shops have these printers and your local printing shop (paper) would not suffice for this application.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL. i dont know about you Mel, but i've learnt something about print processes. !


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha damn straight. Ask him to tell you about UV printing... lol @ virides   

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 10:17 PM ----------

Ok, pondtite is on. Just got to screw in the piece of board to hold in the sand, screw in the brace to hold the walls together, move it into the house and get the medusa printed out. Oh and find some fake ivy leaves. Nearly finished


----------



## Virides (Jan 12, 2011)

No point telling people about something without the detail required to be informed about it


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha it's all good Virides. It's always nice to learn something new. Plus, I'll pretty much be printing out what you said about it all, taking it into the signage shop and saying, here, do this for me haha


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 12, 2011)

Virides said:


> No point telling people about something without the detail required to be informed about it


 
I'm with you ! Either give people ALL the information required for a successfull outcome or dont bother !
I get irritated by lack of detail given when someone is trying to be helpful, it can lead to confusion and problems - hence the reason most of my posts consist of more than 2 sentences ! 

Your post was definately informative, and i wasn't being sarcastic when i said i'd learnt something. ! 


Cant wait for pics Mel


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 12, 2011)

God only knows why, but when I was in the shed this afternoon, I started measuring up to make another background for our stimsons python.... Why do I keep doing this to myself. Stupid persuasive boyfriend!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 12, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> God only knows why, but when I was in the shed this afternoon, I started measuring up to make another background for our stimsons python.... Why do I keep doing this to myself. Stupid persuasive boyfriend!


 
:lol: dont blame the boyfriend, I'm betting that now you've done one, you have mentally challenged yourself to do another.... without the hiccups ... and improve on your last effort ! !

And for a stimmie everything will be in minature - you're gonna have soooo much fun :evil:

If the last one had annoyed you so much you would have told the BF to do it himself, and not got talked into it..... your birthday is only a few days before me so i'd say you're a stubborn, self criticising perfectionist.... I know I am  ! !

So what theme are 'we' doing for this one ?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 12, 2011)

Um, well he's already got a skull wearing a helmet that looks kind of pirate/viking-ish, so going for a kind of castle theme. Just going to keep it simple, brick walls on the back wall and on one or both of the sides. Nice and easy. Already got one of the sides done. 

And shush Jax! I'm just going to keep blaming him. Gives me something to do haha. Yeh I reckon this one will be a fair bit easier. Putting it together outside the tank, then just going to slide it in. As long as I get all my measurements right to compensate for all the existing vents and what not, it should be pretty easy. Will still post pics of Medusa's lair. But got to wait till pay day to get the pic printed cause I reckon it'll cost a bit to get it done properly, like Virides has suggested. Plus, got to find a place in town that will be able to do it for me.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 12, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> . . . . . Putting it together outside the tank, then just going to slide it in. As long as I get all my measurements right to compensate for all the existing vents and what not, it should be pretty easy. . . .



Easy..... make sure you take pics *holding my sides laughing*


----------



## russellman (Jan 13, 2011)

You could always get real creative and do something like this...
How to build a castle


----------



## fairy09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great job I can't wait to see the finished project. It is a very inspiring thread! cheers


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 13, 2011)

Woo hoo, over 100 posts on this thread. Yay! Think I've found a printing shop in town that will give me what I want, so I'll head into town on Monday and have a chat to them. Don't really need to blow it up that big. Can't be any wider then about 700mm at it's widest point. Hopefully they'll be able to figure that out. Still keeping my eye open for vines and leaves. Did I tell you that Mik (boyfriend) found a type of vine that looks like weed leaves... Not sure if I'll even bother trying to talk him out of that one. Won't be worth the struggle I don't think lol.
russellman - bugger that for a joke! No thanks, but cheers!


----------



## russellman (Jan 13, 2011)

ive made an Aztec/Mayan themed enclosure recently, i honestly think buildings/hides are easier to make then backgrounds imo. Lookin forward to see'ïn medusas lair finished....


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 14, 2011)

No I don't think I will give a hide a go just yet russellman. I'm having enough issues with just building the backgrounds. Found somewhere that will print out my medusa pic, so will do that on monday hopefully. Then just got to keep my eye out for some fake vines!


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 16, 2011)

Hahha, I just read this from start to finish. 
Mel, make sure you take pics of the BHP and Stimson enclosures when they're done! Now you've got me interested.


----------



## Dallas (Jan 16, 2011)

It's looking great Mel, can't wait too see it when it's finished!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement guys


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 16, 2011)

1 BHP enclosure nearly finished, 1 Stimmie house in the planning, you've only got 1 Bredli, 1 spotted, 2 Darwin and 5 coastal houses to complete and you'll have a full set,

then the beardies will protest for a new place too.......... if you want a hand planning them, you know where we are.  :lol:


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 17, 2011)

1 BHP and 1 Stimmie enclosure are all that I'm doing. The rest of them can just put up with the painted back wall of the enclosure. I love them, but two fake backgrounds are quite enough for me


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you may be suffering short term memory loss...... dont you remember saying this a week ago. on the final stretch of the BHP enclosure  



melluvssnakes said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, thank you all very much for your help. It's been greatly appreciated. This project has been ever so much fun and I'M NEVER DOING IT AGAIN!!!! Thank you for listening


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 18, 2011)

lol Shut up Jax


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 18, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> lol Shut up Jax



 :lol::lol:

we are all still waiting for pics of medusas' tank, even if you havent got the photo put in there yet, have you got the lid and the glass sorted yet.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeh had all that for a while. I'll try and convince the boy to move the tank into the house tonight. I've got the sand for the bottom, and am in the process of making a hide for her. Not one out of styrofoam though lol. Got a ceramic pot that I'm trying to paint. Would have loved to have half an urn in there, to keep with the greek theme, but they were very expensive.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2011)

Seal terra-cotta pots with the same sealer you used for the background, inside and outside. If you don't you'll wind up with a constant smell of snake pee in the tank.  and a ceramic pot will need some sort of bonding agent for the paint to stick properly.
Are you still having fun? PMSL


----------



## chich (Jan 19, 2011)

Did you style the arches completely with the expandafoam ???


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 19, 2011)

No, the arches are just styrofoam boxes with expandafoam inside to give them strength. 
Jax, I don't seem to be having any trouble with the paint on the ceramic, but I'll definitely seal it. I use ceramic dishes for my lizards at work, and if they're not cleaned regularly, they absolutely STINK!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2011)

glad you're not having issues with the paint..

....... are you still having FUN :evil:


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 19, 2011)

Ummm...


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2011)

Here you go Mel, a theme for one of your Darwins....



find a bamboo citronella flare from the local discount shop, take the citronella can out, stick in a fake broadleaf plant and you have yourself a palm tree.... now if only you could find a Bali hut ! ! 
*runs off laughing into the sunset*


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 19, 2011)

Not even going to consider it Jax. Like I said, They can just make do with the painted interior walls! Although I really can't wait to see what you're cooking up in that devious brain of yours


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 19, 2011)

Who ?? ME !!! ....


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL yes, you!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 20, 2011)

come on, wheres the pics... everyones hanging out for pics ! !


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 20, 2011)

Pics are coming. We've had an issue getting the enclosure into the house. It's quite large, and apparently takes more then 2 people to lift haha


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 20, 2011)

PMSL been there, done that..... mine was 1800 high, 1200 wide, 750 deep...... i knew i should have married a body builder..........


----------



## MrThumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips on what to use to glue styrofoam to background?
What to use to glue multiple layers of styrofoam together?

I see a lot of people use expandafoam...pros and cons?

What's ur preference

Cheers


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 23, 2011)

liquid nails works well for both foam to foam and foam to enclosure. 
I only use expanda foam as a last resort when filling gaps in the foam, for me its more hassle than its worth, expandafoam seems to keep expanding for a long time after it should have stopped. which i find annoying when you spend ages cutting it flush only to come back the next day to find out it has grown some more.
Usually i will just cut foam offcuts and glue and push into the hole, once you start covering it with the grout/cement mix it cant be seen,


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 23, 2011)

Yep I used liquid nails for everything, and will never use expanda-foam again if I can help it. 
Yay I found some leaves and I think I'll even have enough to do everything I need to. Plus, it only cost me $3 from the Bundy markets! Although I did have to decimate two rather hideous christmas decorations to get said leaves


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 23, 2011)

Recycling at it's best.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 24, 2011)

Ooh ooh ooh guess what! YAY


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 24, 2011)

oo wow that looks great and those vines are perfect  i cant wait to see it with the picture in it


----------



## fairy09 (Jan 24, 2011)

looks really good congratulations.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh well done. I bet the Man Of the House like his new 'doghouse' you've certainly made it appealing for him and its a perfect fit too.

Seriously though, great job the two of you, putting the fella in there certainly gives a better sense of the size, (unless he is a hobbit), 

Now i'll wait for the next project, who gets to test fit the stimmie enclosure ?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha probably I will be the one testing the stimmie enclosure, cause he won't fit haha. Yeh we're pretty happy with it, just got to figure out how to get the vines to STAY now. Only attached them with blu-tak last night, to get an idea of how it would look. Woke up this morning and she had pulled the whole thing down! 
As much as I hate to ask (and don't get any ideas Jax!), but what is the best way to attach coco peat to a fake wall? 
Got another project that I've started this afternoon too. An outdoor enclosure for two adult beardies and two blue tongues. Building it all myself


----------



## gata1 (Jan 24, 2011)

It looks great and even better with BHP in it nice work, hopefully the stimmie background wont be so hard to make 
P.S. 150tieth post.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 24, 2011)

Woo hoo 150


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 24, 2011)

silicone will hold the vine in place, but dont have Medusa in there for at least a week while it dries right out, if you think she is going to climb it then maybe use long steel 'staples' (not the sort you put in a stapler LOL) and push it down at an angle into the foam.

I gotta ask..... which enclosure are you planning on sticking the coco peat to..... you can use silicone and then stick the coco peat to it, but make sure it is fully cured before sticking any animal in there, the fumes can be a bit full on for a few days. but be warned... if its for one of the snakes then you risk a tank that always smells of 'P' even if it is on a wall, if its for the beardies and blue tongues then its probably not going to be to much of an issue, but I cant see where coco peat would fit with an Ularu theme ............
me evil ?? never ! ! 
*runs off cackling"


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 25, 2011)

No it was just an idea I had Jax, but then I saw some pictures of what the coco peat looks like actually on a background and I decided I don't like it. 
I think Mik said something about contact adhesive?


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 25, 2011)

contact adhesive would work but not sure about the waterproof side of it though, and it is a very strong smell which would take ages to disappear and like you, the end effect doesn't look very impressive.

So ? ! you don't like the Ularu idea for your beardies ?? I'm off to sulk then.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> and like you, the end effect doesn't look very impressive.



Um, ouch lol. No need to get nasty haha


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 25, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> ............... but then I saw some pictures of what the coco peat looks like actually on a background and I decided I don't like it. ....................


 
This was what i was refering to.... 
Like you, i dont like the end result........ of the cocopeat......

You're not blonde by any chance.......

and i'm guessing by your avoiding my question on Ularu that you dont like the idea PMSL


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL it was just the way you wrote it. 
Nope, not blonde. They may have more fun, but I'll remember everything the next morning haha.

Um Uluru... It's not on my list of natural phenomena that I want to replicate in my lizard enclosure in the for-see-able future... But maybe one day!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 25, 2011)

after your roman ruins it will be a piece of cake...... ever remember doing papier mache around a balloon


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 26, 2011)

haha, we'll see Jax


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 26, 2011)

a nice ochre paint job.... plenty of sand.... easy peasy. go on,,,,,,,ya know ya wanna ......... ROFPMSL


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Jax I reckon we should start a DIY Group. Just finished the incredibly hasty construction on my outdoor lizard pit. Pretty Pretty please let's do it


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 26, 2011)

great idea, but did you have to ask ?


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol well lets do it then


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 27, 2011)

start that group. 

Use black silicon for cocopeat. 
Be ready to be patient. Very patient


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok..... I can take a hint, 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/

off you go, make me proud


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 27, 2011)

Woo hoo


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 27, 2011)

To those trying to use the previous link , i apologise for the dud link, i'll blame it on the cybergremlins...

lets try again.
If you go to the groups tab at the top, you should find the group on the right hand side without too many issues,


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, back to Medusa's enclosure... Going to Bunnings tomorrow to try and find something to stick the vines to the wall so she can't pull them off. Getting the Medusa picture printed out on Monday (fingers crossed) and then we should be all done!


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 31, 2011)

Just put the sand in the bottom of Meddy's tank. It took her about 5 minutes to get up the courage to put her body on it hehe


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 2, 2011)

"oh it tickles'' ROFL, my coastal had a similar response to her marine carpet.... who knew snakes could 'tippy toe'


----------

